# Trovoada no noroeste do concelho de Vinhais - Bragança-28 Agosto 08



## Zoelae (2 Out 2008 às 18:42)

Algumas fotos tiradas no concelho de Vinhais, na tarde e noite do dia 28 de Agosto de 2008, foi uma trovoada espectacular com grande intensidade de raios e muita chuva!






By zoelae, shot with FinePix F480 at 2008-10-02






By zoelae at 2008-10-02





By zoelae, shot with FinePix F480 at 2008-10-02





By zoelae, shot with FinePix F480 at 2008-10-02




By zoelae, shot with FinePix F480 at 2008-10-02





By zoelae, shot with FinePix F480 at 2008-10-02





By zoelae, shot with FinePix F480 at 2008-10-02





By zoelae, shot with FinePix F480 at 2008-10-02





By zoelae, shot with FinePix F480 at 2008-10-02


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2008 às 20:31)

Excelentes Fotos Zoelae! Pena os Cabos eléctricos nas ultimas fotografias, mas ainda assim não deixam de ser fantásticas!


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2008 às 22:29)

As fotos estão muito boas


----------



## vitamos (3 Out 2008 às 09:15)

Imagens muito bem captadas! É perceptível nas imagens diurnas a quantidade de precipitação carregada pelas nuvens!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Out 2008 às 09:28)

Muito boas as fotos!!


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2008 às 11:15)

Bem, isso é que foi sensibilidade nos dedos, para captar relâmpagos assim!

Só é pena os cabos nas fotografias. Mas não deixam de ser grandes momentos captados!


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2008 às 18:15)

Belas fotos


----------



## Brigantia (7 Out 2008 às 19:16)

Grandes registos


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2008 às 19:23)

Bela fotoreportagem


----------



## Zoelae (7 Out 2008 às 20:07)

Obrigado.
Fotografar relâmpagos não é fácil. Tenho pena não ter conseguido fotografar mais e em melhores condições.


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2008 às 20:39)

Boas fotos


----------

